
Istio as an Example of When Not to Do Microservices - moomin
https://blog.christianposta.com/microservices/istio-as-an-example-of-when-not-to-do-microservices/
======
cultvoid
This is not an example of "WHEN Not to do Microservices". It is a perfect
demonstration of "HOW not to do Microservices".

The design of the Istio control plane is a dog's breakfast. And because
they've screwed up royally with it, they're now loudly proclaiming that it's
the fault of microservices and a sudden lurch to a monolith is now the way to
go.

This is the kind of thing you can do with a version 0.x. You could get away
with doing it with an "Istio 2", but a massive breaking change to an
architecture is not OK to do on a version 1.5.

The Istio website gave no warning of this, there's no obvious roadmap
published. I'm beginning to think the Istio team are a bunch of amateurs who
like fiddling with new toys but don't really care that their software is being
used in production environments.

Is Istio safe to use on production systems? As of this announcement, no.

